# Poll: A womens top and seeing in all the way to the belly button....



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

If a married women has a loose top on that when she leans forward, lets say about as far as a polite Japanese bow, and it reveals both breast clearly and full view of the bra, is this acceptable?

I guess it is no less clothing than a swim suit, but this is work attire and as a healthy hetero male, my eyes would be drawn right down for the view.

Acceptable: Yes or No's please before comments.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

For work attire.. no that isn't acceptable. There is a difference between swimsuits and work attire. Especially when each is worn. I mean cmon.. who the hell is gonna wear a swimsuit at work unless the work happens to be a lifeguard or something?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

for work, absolutely not

for hooking? yeah sure

cleavage or legs, never both!!!


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

I pointed out the wonderful view at the house and was barked back at that she would never bend over like that on the job, then when I dropped her off at the train, she bent over to get her purse and got an even more revealing view. Can only imagine the fun the boys on the upper deck of the train were having and will be on the way home.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

This is me said:


> I pointed out the wonderful view at the house and was barked back at that she would never bend over like that on the job, then when I dropped her off at the train, she bent over to get her purse and got an even more revealing view. Can only imagine the fun the boys on the upper deck of the train were having and will be on the way home.


Is this your wife your talking about?


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

No my girlfriend. My wife dresses much better. Joking.

Yes my wife.


----------



## swimmingaggie (Jun 1, 2012)

No, not okay. But in their defense I have a few shirts that when I lean over you can see down them. There isn't any cleavage when I stand up, and the shirts are very tasteful, but the shirt collar is loose and hangs when I bend over. I'm trying to remember to hold my hand on my chest when I bend over now, especially since I'm a teacher


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

While I'd dearly love the view, I'd tell my wife that that particular view is for me alone. She refuses to change tops? I don't know. According to Mem I guess you go cool on her.

How about snapping a pic as she bends over so she can see for herself? Maybe she doesn't know how much she's revealing.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

enoughisenough said:


> No. But I would wear it and just not bend over like that at work.


This is what she is claiming she plans to do, but I got 3 good views in 15 minutes. Good for me at home, not to be sending off to work.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

GTdad said:


> While I'd dearly love the view, I'd tell my wife that that particular view is for me alone. She refuses to change tops? I don't know. According to Mem I guess you go cool on her.
> 
> How about snapping a pic as she bends over so she can see for herself? Maybe she doesn't know how much she's revealing.



I thought the same thing. Next time I will have the camera phone.


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

At work no...but I also wish more women who do this would be up for a fling instead of just being a tease (being they are single of course)


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I love looking down a pretty lady's loose hanging blouse, used to do this at the perfume counter when my friends and I were teens: "can we smell...that one" [pointing to the fragrance lowest down and closest to the glass]

I would be very uncomfortable if it was my lady at work, or in public without being on my arm.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes - conditionally.

It really does depend on the cut of the blouse. Some blouses have loos collars and don't reveal too much normally. But yes when bending over they will reveal the bra that she is hopefully wearing. This can and and should be mitigated by what I call the "cleavage protection reflex." Many women who wear blouses like this will instinctively put a hand to the top of the blouse to hold it to their chest while they bend down. They want to look pretty but they are not looking to put on a show. That being said, unless it's a really spectacular bra, seeing a woman's bra doesn't send me into the throws of what the Vulcans call pon farr.

Now if the blouse is cut to intentionally reveal cleavage (we all know what those look like) then it's not really appropriate for work.

And wow, I never knew the rule about cleavage and legs. No wonder I don't see both that often.


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

A skimpy outfit, cleavage baring shirt or short-shorts are probably not appropriate for work.

But man, do I love it in the right time and place.


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

This is a pet peeve of mine - why do women wear ill fitting tops or skirts that because they reveal so much flesh that the lady in question feels a need to constantly adjust their wear? They shouldn't wear it if it doesn't fit right.

For example there was a hot day here over a week ago and my W took out a summer frock that showed a lot of cleavage but as she was going to Church she decided to cover up with a terrible looking jacket top. Yet she still was adjusting. I suggested she forgo the jacket and I put a brooch in place that lessened the cleavage and ensured she did not have to continue to shift her garment into place. 

The issue to me is that constant adjusting only draws greater attention to the lady. I got to see one of those bend down views from another woman accidentally recently and it made ME blush and avert my gaze. Sometimes these flashes can embarrass certain men and I think the wife of this is me needs to be told this. There is a very fine line to be trod so as not to draw the wrath of your W as clothes tend to be a sensitive area for many women. So be kind in manner you deal with this and best of luck!


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Agree with others; at work, it's not appropriate. Unless you work from home


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Agreed - not appropriate or professional for work. I think she could wear an undershirt. It can be sheer and fitted, it doesn't need to mess up the line of the blouse. When I wore suits, I'd sometimes do this with button up shirts that would get those "gaps" between buttons depending on how I moved. And I'd wear my suits fitted but still professional.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Is she often bending over or bowing at work? If she isn't, then consider what the outfit looks like when she isn't bending over. If it doesn't expose the body that way, then it's fine.

Sometimes, loose shirts, especially the currently trendy dolman style ones tend to fall that way. It's possible that she doesn't realize how much is being exposed. Have her wear the outfit and move around for a while in normal work poses. You can take a bunch of candid photos. Then, with an objective sense of what the outfit looks like, an evaluation about its modesty can be made by both people. You just telling her it's too much is not going to convince her and will just seem controlling. Demonstrate your problem with the outfit instead and then let her decide. 

She may have a strategy for how she conducts herself when moving around. I move differently in different clothes to prevent the peep-show situation. sandc's post above contains a good example of managing one's attire.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

sandc said:


> Yes - conditionally.
> 
> It really does depend on the cut of the blouse. Some blouses have loos collars and don't reveal too much normally. But yes when bending over they will reveal the bra that she is hopefully wearing. This can and and should be mitigated by what I call the "cleavage protection reflex." Many women who wear blouses like this will instinctively put a hand to the top of the blouse to hold it to their chest while they bend down. They want to look pretty but they are not looking to put on a show. That being said, unless it's a really spectacular bra, seeing a woman's bra doesn't send me into the throws of what the Vulcans call pon farr.
> 
> ...


:iagree:
very well said!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

If it makes you uncomfortable then she should not wear it period!


if you were walking around giving girl a peak at your junk how would she feel?

sounds like an attention ***** to me maybe she is adversitising for some new coworker!

totaly wrong in my book. when I see a women who dose that I think she wants laid! and when I wasn't married when I ran into that 9 time out of ten I was right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

